# Feederrute



## Angler77 (7. Januar 2007)

Moin Moin aus dem Norden ... !

Ich wollte mir eigentlich eine schöne Feederrute kaufen doch im Laden ... |uhoh:  dachte ich es wäre die Artikelnr. und nicht der Preis  

Ne aber im ernst ist ein heiden Geld ... ! 

Ich wollte hier mal fragen ob wer eine Feederrute gebraucht anbietet auch gerne mit Rolle ... Wer hast einfach melden !!! 


Danke :vik:


----------



## Wallerschreck (8. Januar 2007)

*AW: Feederrute*

Schau mal bei Askari nach der Spirit Feederrute.. kostet um die 40€ und ist nen schönes Teil.


----------



## fischdieb22 (8. Januar 2007)

*AW: Feederrute*

Wenn du einen vernünftigen Gerätehändler hast, dann hat er auch ganz gute Modelle zu annehmbaren Preisen!
Wenn du allerdings bei Firmen wie Shimano usw. suchst dann erhälst du zwar Spitzen-Ruten aber der Preis ist dann wirklich gemäß der Artikelnummer!

Für Einsteiger-Modelle würde ich dann auch eher bei Askari oder Moritz oder so suchen!


----------



## Knispel (8. Januar 2007)

*AW: Feederrute*



Angler77 schrieb:


> Moin Moin aus dem Norden ... !
> 
> Ich wollte mir eigentlich eine schöne Feederrute kaufen doch im Laden ... |uhoh: dachte ich es wäre die Artikelnr. und nicht der Preis
> 
> ...


 
Angebot :

wo willst Du fischen, in der Wümme ? In der Weser ? melde Dich einfach einmal per PN, denn können wir beide einmal losziehen und Du fischst mit Modellen der Marke Greys, Sportex und Shimano.


----------



## Wallerschreck (8. Januar 2007)

*AW: Feederrute*

Es ist zwar schade aber die meisten Örtlichen Händler können (oder wollen) von den Preisen her nicht mit dem online versand mit halten. ich kaufe beim Dealer um die Ecke eigentlich nur noch Würmer/Maden und vielleicht mal nen päckchen Haken oder Gufis. Ruten und sogar schnur bekommst du im Inet manchmal für die Hälfte. Mein Tackle Dealer wollte für 100m Fireline 28 € haben.. im Inet kriegst die für 11-14 € und meine SÄnger Heavy Feeder die ich für 36€ bei Askari gekauft habe hätte bei dem 70€gekostet.


----------



## Knispel (8. Januar 2007)

*AW: Feederrute*



Wallerschreck schrieb:


> Es ist zwar schade aber die meisten Örtlichen Händler können (oder wollen) von den Preisen her nicht mit dem online versand mit halten. ich kaufe beim Dealer um die Ecke eigentlich nur noch Würmer/Maden und vielleicht mal nen päckchen Haken oder Gufis. Ruten und sogar schnur bekommst du im Inet manchmal für die Hälfte. Mein Tackle Dealer wollte für 100m Fireline 28 € haben.. im Inet kriegst die für 11-14 € und meine SÄnger Heavy Feeder die ich für 36€ bei Askari gekauft habe hätte bei dem 7€gekostet.


 
und bald bestellst Du auch Deine naturköder da, weil dein Laden dichgemacht hat....
sorry


----------



## Wallerschreck (8. Januar 2007)

*AW: Feederrute*

Ich bin Student für mich stellt sich die Frage nicht ich hab die Kohle einfach nicht das doppelte hin zu blättern


----------



## Knispel (8. Januar 2007)

*AW: Feederrute*

na , ja, wirst ja auch irgentwann Dein Studium fertig haben, war bei mir nicht anders.


----------



## Wallerschreck (8. Januar 2007)

*AW: Feederrute*

Dann kann ichs auch verschmerzen mal 30€für 100m Schnur zu bezahlen um mir die wartezeit auf den Versand zu sparen 
momentan gilt halt geiz ist geil..wer mal student war weiß wie knapp die Kohle sein kann.


----------



## Forever#94 (8. Januar 2007)

*AW: Feederrute*



Wallerschreck schrieb:


> Schau mal bei Askari nach der Spirit Feederrute.. kostet um die 40€ und ist nen schönes Teil.


Hallo,

...da kann ich nur zustimmen. Ich habe mir die Sänger Spirit Heavy Feeder auch vor kurzem bestellt und gestern das erste Mal gefischt (leider nur einen kleinen Karpfen erwischt).

Zu diesem Preis eine wirklich tolle Rute !


----------



## Junger Dorschler (8. Januar 2007)

*AW: Feederrute*

Schau dich am besten aml im Friedfisch forum um!Da kommt diese Frage alle 2-4 Tage:c


----------



## Angler77 (8. Januar 2007)

*AW: Feederrute*

Hallo, 

vielen Dank für die Antworten ...  



Askari steht bei mir auf der Abschussliste .... einmal bestellt und das zweite mal wird wohl nicht erfolgen!!!  

Der Dealer um der ecke.... 

Teuer ist ja klar ... aber ich finde es ist auch ein Service und nich nur ein dummes System ?! Einer hat schon dicht gemacht und 2 sind noch in der nachbar Gemeinde und ich finde es ei bisschen blöde wenn man nur kommt und sich paar Würmer zu besorgen. Und ein Händler oder wie ihr es hier sagt dealer nimmt keine Versandkosten   (wie bei Askari ... die Haben echt ein an der Waffel ... 19,50€ dabei war mein schirm eig. nicht mal Sperrgut. #d ) 
Daher kaufe ich das meiste bei den Dealern


----------



## Knispel (8. Januar 2007)

*AW: Feederrute*



Angler77 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> vielen Dank für die Antworten ...
> 
> ...


 
|stolz: #r

und das in Deinem Alter, toll......lieber etwas länger sparen. 
meine letzten Greys ( du darfst damit fischen )waren im Stück 10 Euronen teurer als beim Versand ( 3 Stück , also 30 Euro ) . Hab also auch rund nur 10 Euro mehr bezahlt als im net da kein versand, dafür aber echt Service und beratung, durfte die Ruten sogar ein WE testen.
Und wie sagte ein ehrlicher Händler immer ( meiner ist einer der dierjenigen ) : Ich würde bei einem Jugendlichen eher plus - minus NULL rausgehen, denn das ist mein Kunde von Morgen, denn er vertraut mir und ich ihn, weil ich ihn denn mittlerweile kenne. Ich habe diesem Orginalzitat nichts mehr hinzu zufügen.


----------



## Angler77 (8. Januar 2007)

*AW: Feederrute*

Am besten sind immer die Rauchen und die sich beschweren das kleine Händler zu viel Verlangen und sie sich es nicht leisten können dort zu kaufen und deswegen online kaufen .... 

Ich mein was kostet das Rauchen ? 

Naja und da ich nicht Rauche und denn Statt nich förder, förder ich doch liber die Händler ... die ja vom Statt nicht gefordert werden oder nur wenig. Das auch wieder ein Thema für sich mit den Subventionen aber das lasse ich nun mal #d .

Der eine Dealer gibt auch vielen leuten aus dem verein 10%. 
Unser Jugendleiter kauft dort auch die sachen für unsere Tombola oder das meiste ... denn als Verein muss man ja bei jedem kaufen  

Okay, viel Petri-Heil 
und sorry wenn ich etwas vom Thema gekommen bin


----------



## Angler77 (8. Januar 2007)

*AW: Feederrute*

Achso ... 

Wenn ihr nur noch zum Würmer und Maden kaufen zum Dealer geht .... 

In einiger Zeite gibt es denn keine mehr ... weil von Mden und Würmern "kann man nicht satt werden". 

Also forder auch die kleinen, denn so ensteht auch Polypol und Plypol ist die beste Marktform für uns "Konsumenten" 

Geiz ist Geil .... und macht Krank.


----------



## Knispel (8. Januar 2007)

*AW: Feederrute*

Bist Du echt erst 15 ?????


----------



## Angler77 (8. Januar 2007)

*AW: Feederrute*

Zu meiner Person ... 

15 Jahre alt ... 
Schülersprecher 
Ehrenamtlich in der Kirchengemeinde (Betreung für von Freizeiten etc. 
Arbeite Aktiv im Bündnis für ein Familienfreundliches Grasberg mit ... Bin in umserem Angelverein im Vorstand (Deligieter für OJR) Betreiber einer Homepage mit Forum
Und gehe zur Realschule Klasse 10 danach verscheinlich in die Fachoberschule Wirtschaft. 

Ich denke das wichtigste sit gesagt. Was mann so öffentlich sagen kann im Internet

Und noch 15 jahre bis zum 31.5


----------



## Knispel (8. Januar 2007)

*AW: Feederrute*

Klasse, Hut ab, meine Tel >Nr. hast Du ja. Wenn Du denn die Feinheiten von einem 53 jährigem " OPA " lernenmöchtest, einfach melden.


----------



## Feeder-Freak (8. Januar 2007)

*AW: Feederrute*

Zur allgemeinen "Verabscheung" um es hart auszudrücken gegen  Angelhändler kann ich nicht mit einstimmen.
Klar kriegt man im I-Net Sachen um einiges Billiger aber da bekommt man  keine Beratung.
Und die Beratung (wenn man nicht im Anglerboard ist) ist vor allem bei Einsteigern sehr wichtig.
Denn ein Einstiger ohne fachmännische Beratung ist so als wenn man allein von Berlin nach New York zu finden ohne Gps zu fus.
Aber klar wenn man eine gewisse Erfahrung hat kann man narürlich im I-Net kaufen.

Was ich damit sagen will ist:
Anfänger- Tackle Dealer
Erfahrener- I-net

So und nun zu eigentlichen Frage.
Ich fische die Spro Bream Buster Medium Heavy Feeder Rute
wobei bei dieser Feederrute könnte man auch Medium oder Light Rute sagen denn mit den Spitze die die hat kannst du alle wurfgewichte bis 90 Gr werfern. 
Eine echte Allround Rute sozusagen.


----------



## Kochtoppangler (8. Januar 2007)

*AW: Feederrute*



Feeder-Freak schrieb:


> Klar kriegt man im I-Net Sachen um einiges Billiger aber da bekommt man  keine Beratung.
> Und die Beratung (wenn man nicht im Anglerboard ist) ist vor allem bei Einsteigern sehr wichtig.



komisch , ich bin von einigen Inet shops wirklich super beraten worden , entweder per telefon(wohlgemerkt nicht auf meine kosten) oder per mail . Und der Service war bis jetzt auch immer top !

Und Anfängern würde ich dringend abraten sich vom Händler beraten zu lassen ohne sich vorher zu informieren .
gibt einige die Anfängern absichtlich Schrott andrehen weil die es eh kaum merken und andere die einfach von Bestimmten Angelarten null Ahnung haben (das aber nicht zugeben) und deshalb ebenfalls schlecht beraten .

Online Händler sind ja meist etwas spezialisierter und können deshalb auch teilweise kompetenter beraten.


Nicht falsch verstehen , ich lass mehr als genug Geld bei meinem Händler hier vor Ort , aber nur bei sachen wo der preis auch stimmt ...


----------



## Feeder-Freak (8. Januar 2007)

*AW: Feederrute*

Mein Tackle Dealer ist (wahrscheinlich) einer der einzigsten die dann wirklich keinen Schrott verkaufen.
Der verkauft einem super Zeug mit guter Beratung.
Aber es gibt wahrscheinlich wie überall solche und solche.
Dann werde ich mein oben geschriebenes hiermit ändern.

Anfänger: guten I-Net shops oder gute Fachhändler
Pros: Egal wo sie kaufen.


----------



## angel-daddy (8. Januar 2007)

*AW: Feederrute*

Hallo zusammen,
ich kann dem Wallerschreck eigentlich nur zustimmen......
In Zeiten der "Globalisierung" schert es auch sehr wenige Politiker und Arbeitgeber wie viele Arbeitnehmer oder soll ich lieber Menschen sagen keine oder aber schlecht bezahlte Arbeit haben!
Ich bin jedenfalls nicht bereit für eine Ware hier in Deutschland das Doppelte zu bezahlen, wenn ich die Möglichkeit habe es irgendwo günstiger zu bekommen.
Was fehlt ist wieder einmal die Einigkeit und das Zusammengehörigkeitsgefühl der Konsumenten.......

Zudem nehme ich sogenannte WSV oder SSV gar nicht mehr Ernst......wenn die Ware um die Lager leer zu bekommen um bis  
zu 50% günstiger angeboten wird. 
Dann würde ich mich persönlich für blöd erklären, wenn ich zu einem anderen Zeitpunkt des Jahres nicht über den Preis verhandeln würde.

Zudem sind günstige Läden, Aldi, Lidl, Media Markt und andere extrem erfolgreich!

Ich denke das die Einzelhändler egal welcher Art in Zukunft  über ihre Verkaufsstrategien nachdenken müssen.

Nichts für Ungut, aber das ist meine Meinung


----------



## Feeder-Freak (8. Januar 2007)

*AW: Feederrute*

Sorry hab vergessen zu schreiben:

Was ein Pluspunkt für Gerätehändler ist das man bei denen die Sachen in die Hand nehmen kann.
Wenn  (heißt jetzt nicht das alle shops so sind)  
man am Telefon oder sonst wo verklickert bekommt das eine Rolle zu B. eine Super Bremse hat und in wirklichkeit  kriegt man damit keinen Fisch gedrillt.
Das eben gesagte heißt nicht das alle Shops so sind.


----------



## angel-daddy (8. Januar 2007)

*AW: Feederrute*

Kleiner Nachtrag.
Für Waren die ausschließlich in Deutschland von Deutschen produziert bzw. hergestellt und vermarktet werden, würde ich sehr viel *tiefer* in meine Tasche greifen!


----------



## Angler77 (8. Januar 2007)

*AW: Feederrute*

Ja ... aber ich finde irgendwo ist nicht nur die Politik schuld. In einenigen sachen machen wir uns "unser Boot" doch selber zum sinken fertig. 

Große Firmen sind Erfolgreich aber, kleine sterben aus. Wo kommt Ware von den großen her? Zu Anfang aus Deuschland und dann heisst es wir müssen günstiger Produzieren ... Und dann heisst es: " Standort Deutschland geschlossen" 

Im Momet ist die Welt sowie so eine großes Ü-Ei ... Deusche gehen nach Osteuropa zum Arbeiten. Und auch anderes rum. 

Evtl. sollten doch die Dealer sich einer großen Kette anschließen oder zusätlich einen I-Shop machen. Sonst haben sie keine Chance mehr. 

Und wenn wir kleine Betriebe auf dauer den rücken kehren, heisst es bald Monopolmarkt. Und dann steigen alle Preise sowie die Benzin und Öl preise. Und das ganze nur weil: " Geiz ist Geil" 

Naja das ganze hier soll nun nicht in einer Politschenrunde enden. 

Okay ... 

Bis dann


----------



## Wallerschreck (9. Januar 2007)

*AW: Feederrute*

Also zu meinem Dealer kann ich folgendes sagen. Der Mann ist an die 70 Jahre alt und mir eigentlich recht sympatisch. Ich hab bei dem auch schon meine momentane Spinnrute gekauft die er damals im Angebot hatte und ich sie so günstig (zum normalpreis) kaufen konnte, außerdem lass ich regelmäßig 15-20 €pro Besuch da weil mich immer noch der ein oder andere Satz Gufis oder Spinner nach Hause begleitet, ich geh also nicht nur wegen Würmern hin (obwohl da die Gewinnspanne auch schon hoch ist ich sag nur 2,5€ pro pack würmer).

Aber bei der Beratung darf man bei fast keinem Händler was erwarten oder sich auch nur darauf verlassen keinen Schrott angedreht zu bekommen. Ist doch klar dass jeder seine eigenen Interessen hat und das Interesse des Händlers ist es eben möglichst billigen Schrott möglichst teuer an den Mann zu bringen..bei 90% der Angler geht das auch gut auf da die das nicht mal merken weil sie alle Monate mal angeln gehen. Ich hab den dealer nach ner Spinnrute für Zander gefragt und der hat mir glatt gesagt ich solle eine seiner Feederruten nehmen ..zum stundenlangen Spinnfischen!!! auf Zander!!!.
Also da kommt man sich echt verarscht vor.

Außerdem kann ich manche Preise nicht nachvollziehen..ein Mepps Aglia gr.3 soll bei ihm 3,50 € kosten. Im Inet kostet der 1,80€ und ich muss ehrlich sagen für einen Köder den man sowieso bald im Wasser hängen lässt bezahl ich nicht freiwillig das doppelte.. wenn man 15 Jahre als ist un mama und Papa noch alles bezahlen dann ist es leicht zu sagen "ich bezahl gerne mal mehr" wenn man selbst in die Tasche greifen muss tut man sich da schon wesentlich schwerer


----------



## fischdieb22 (9. Januar 2007)

*AW: Feederrute*

Ich verstehe diese Diskussion hier nicht!(mal abgesehen OFF TOPIC)
Was habt ihr alle für Dealer???Ich zahle für meine Ausrüstung minimal mehr als im Netz, sodass ich mit dem Porto dann +-0 dabei rauskomme!
Ich zahle bei meinem Händler für die neue Fireline Chrystal 13€ für 100m!
Wo ich euch recht gebe ist bei den "Kleinigkeiten"!Die kosten bei meinem Händler auch knapp das doppelte!


----------



## Angler77 (9. Januar 2007)

*AW: Feederrute*

Wallerschreck ... 

Also ich bezahle alles aus meiner Tasche. Und es tut mehr weh als Schüler denk ich mal ein paar Euro´s mehr zu zahlen. 

Und ein Händler der macht die Preise meist doppel so teuer wie im Einkauf das ist die Faustregel.


----------



## Drag (9. Januar 2007)

*AW: Feederrute*

Ich sollte mir auch wieder eine gescheite Feederrute zulegen, nur weis ich nicht welche.
Hab mal in ebay nach einer gesucht und ich weis nicht ob die gut sind für ihren Preis
http://partners.webmasterplan.com/click.asp?ref=276954&site=1382&subid=&type=text&tnb=32&diurl=http%3A%2F%2Fadfarm.mediaplex.com%2Fad%2Fck%2F707-1170-2866-27%3Fmpro%3Dhttp%253A%252F%252Fsearch.ebay.de%252FEdle%252520Feederrute


----------



## Zanderfänger (9. Januar 2007)

*AW: Feederrute*

Schaut Euch doch mal im Shop von Boardie Angler505 um, was keine Schleichwerbung sein soll. Wenn Feeder- oder Friedfischgerät, dann dort mit top Beratung gut & günstig! #6


----------



## Angler77 (9. Januar 2007)

*AW: Feederrute*

link?


----------



## Zanderfänger (9. Januar 2007)

*AW: Feederrute*



Angler77 schrieb:


> link?


http://www.anglerboard.de/board/memberlist.php


----------



## Wallerschreck (10. Januar 2007)

*AW: Feederrute*

@Angler77

Also jetzt überleg mal.. es kann kein Monopol bei Angelgerät entstehen nur weil die kleinen Händler zu machen da hast du was falsch verstanden, und das mit Erdöl zu vergleichen ist komplett falsch. Ein monopol kann es nur geben wenn es absolut keine Konkurrenz gibt die das gleiche oder auch nur ähnliches produziert. Da es aber zig verschiedene Firmen gibt die genau das gleiche herstellen (und bei denen man im Zweifel auch direkt kaufen kann) und auch zig verschiedene Online Shops gibt die sich untereinander derbste Konkurrenz machen ist ein Monopolgedanke Unsinn. Es ist nun einmal ein Konsumermarkt = Angebotsüberhang, und da vieles von unserem Angelgerät geradezu Spottbillig in der Herstellung ist bin ich grundsätzlich schonmal gegen hohe Preise. Und wenn jetzt noch ein Händler meint er müsste auf alles das DOPPELTE drauf schlagen dann zeig ich dem nen Vogel. Es muss immer das Preis-Leistungs Verhältnis stimmen, wenn ich bei ner guten Rute mal 10 € mehr bezahle und dafür gut (ich betone GUT) beraten werde dann kauf ich das gerne beim Dealer aber bei einem Preisunterschied zwischen 1,80 und 3,50 pro Spinner bei absolut dem gleichen Produkt muss ich mir echt an den Kopf greifen..schließlich muss man bedenken dass der Dealer das Zeug zum Einkaufspreis bekommt und das sind keine 1,8 € sondern maximal 1,2 € (schließlich verkaufen die Online Shops das Zeug ja auch schon mit gewinn klar die nehmen größere Stückzahlen ab aber unter 1 €kriegen auch die das Zeug nicht) das ist also ein Aufschlag von über 200 % und das ist schon sehr unverschämt!

Gerade jetzt wo wirklich alles teurer ist (Benzin, Heizöl)sollte man gut hinschauen wo man seine Kröten lässt und bestimmt werfe ich meine keinem gierigen Händler in den Rachen, überleg mal was mit den Preisen nach dem € passiert ist. Den Mepps hab ich zu DM zeiten für 3,50 DM bei genau dem gleichen Händler bekommen und jetzt 3,50 € ? Oh nein so nicht. Lass dich nicht täuschen so schlecht gehts den Händlern nicht, Wenn dann fahren die sich gerade selbst die Karre in den Dreck mit diesen Wucherpreisen weil dann geht man irgendwann echt gar nicht mehr hin. Meine Würmer kann ich mir auch woanders bestellen und im Zweifel sogar selber züchten oder mit Strom fangen und Maden kannst dir auch ganz leicht selber ziehen. Der Händler braucht UNS und nicht WIR den Händler.. die Beratung kann ich mir hier um einiges zuverlässiger holen und im Inet auf jeden Fall auch günstiger bestellen..wenn ich zum Dealer gehen soll dann muss er mir einen Anreiz dafür liefern ich kauf doch nicht da ein nur damit der auch was verdient (dafür andere zu sponsorn bezahlen wir schon genug steuern und sozialabgaben) .


----------



## Angler77 (10. Januar 2007)

*AW: Feederrute*

|rolleyes joa, 

Also das mir dem Öl das war sicher wirklich sehr weit hergeholt das sehe ich auch ein. 

Und meine Monopol war evtl. etwas zu hoch. Aber ein  *
oligopol (schreibt man es so?)
* könnte ich mir in der Zukunft schon denken. 

Ausserdem Frage ich mich auch wie síeht das Internet in 10 Jahren aus ??! 

Also aber die Angelpreise werden STEIGEN wenn HÄNDLER SCHLIEßEN ! 
Ich denke, dass Händler doch sehr dazu beitragen das neue das Hobby angeln entdecken. 
Und wenn man Angeln bald nur im Internetkaufen kann.... Ob dann viele noch neu Anfangen ... Ich mein erst herscht seit längerer Zeit "Nachwuschs" Mangel ... Und ich denke da hat das schließen von Fachläden doch schon einen Beitrag geleistet.


Naja das ist ja hier nicht das Thema !!!! 

Ich bin eig. auch einer von der Sorte der auch gerne Schnäpchen macht ... Aber das halt in anderen Richtungen. 


bis dann


----------



## Angler77 (10. Januar 2007)

*AW: Feederrute*

Ich finde ein Mod. sollte hier mal einen Punk setzen (schließen)!!! 

Wir können es ja bis 205O ins Archiv stecken und dann mal wieder durchlesen.


----------



## angel-daddy (10. Januar 2007)

*AW: Feederrute*

hi, was solls...die Welt ist so wie sie ist!

Zu Deiner Frage....

schau Dir mal die an
http://cgi.ebay.de/MASTER-EDITION-S...0QQihZ005QQcategoryZ56742QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

Ich habe mehrere davon und bin sehr zufrieden. Sowohl am Rhein wie auch am Stillwasser machen sie sich gut.

Bis dann Martin


----------



## Wallerschreck (11. Januar 2007)

*AW: Feederrute*

ich kann nur ne Heavy Feederrute empfehlen, die kann man auch im See verwenden, eine medium aber nicht im Fluß..ich bin Gegner von Rutenwäldern im Keller man benutzt ja doch nur ne Handvoll und für jeden Furz ne eigene Rute das muss nicht sein...

@Angel77
Die Händler haben garnichts mit den Preisen zu tun die machen die Hersteller und die legen die (oder sollten sie wenigstens) anhand der verwendeten materialqualität, arbeitsstunden etc. fest (meistens werden dann 300 % für Markenprodukte aufgeschlagen und das gleiche Produkt ohne Markenaufkleber für 1/3 verkauft also pustekuchen Qualitätsunterschied).
Und selbst wenn alle kleinen Händler zumachen wird das am Preis nichts ändern denn sowohl Nachfrage als auch Angebot bleiben ja konstant. 
Zum Thema "Nachwuchsproblem".. das ist in der Tat eines..das hat aber sowohl mit der Hirnlosigkeit der nachfolgenden Generation (siehe Pisa) als auch mit dem schlechten Image der Angler (herzlichen dank an dieser Stelle an die People Eating Tasty Animals - Organisation).

Allein dadurch das du angelst und dir Gedanken um gewisse machst hebst du dich schon deutlich von den 15 Jährigen ab die ich kenne...lob erstmal von mir


----------



## Angler77 (14. Januar 2007)

*AW: Feederrute*

#h  ich bin wieder da 

Also .... gruß an PISA ... |kopfkrat  Da sage ich mal, Gruß an die Lehrer ... Ich beobachte seit längerzeit 2 Grundschulen (Ich finde in der Grundschule entscheidet sich schon zu viel) bei sind in der gleichen Gemeinde ... Aber die von Schule 1 sind in den weiterführenden Schulen oft an der Spitze und das auch noch bei weniger Schülern ... Also da wird schon einiges Versaut.
Naja wir bekommen bald die Schulinspektion, der ein oder andere Pauke wird da mal sehen was Sache ist.  

Naja ... ich finde so Organisation wie PETE o. PETA was auch immer sehr funny. Habe mich auf der HP umgeguckt und habe diesen Satz gelsen: 
" Auch als Angler kannst du hlefen, sende deine Angel zu uns" 
Da frage ich mich aber was die damit machen ..... |kopfkrat  Ebay ? 


Bis dann 

Und dake für die Links und Tipps
Muss mal zum Angelshop.


----------



## MarocStyle (17. März 2009)

*AW: Feederrute*

Guten Tag Petri Jünger,

eine Feederrute ist nicht immer relewant......man kann auch mit einer guten Winkelpickerrute angeln

#h#h

Ich hoffe mein Tipp hat geholfen|krach:|wavey:

Gruss
*
MarocStyle*


----------

